# 3,000 Posts And Counting



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*You 'Da Man, John! *









Great contributions to the clan, John.
Keep 'em coming!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Snuck up on me







Never saw it coming


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Way to go, John!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Snuck up on me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, we are all going to believe that one!









Congrats again!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

yack, yack, yack he goes, on and on....

Congrats!!
kevin


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats, John.

Don't let 'em give you a hard time...they're just jealous. You have really good stuff to say!!!!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congrats John









Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Way to Go
Great job there John
Keep up the great posts









Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Congrats on the big 30...00.

We've all learned a thing or 2 from you.....only 1 or 2 though.
















Steve


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Way to go. Congrats on the 3000 mark.

Rob


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS JOHN!!



































































Thanks for all of your help, kindness & patience with all of our questions & concerns!









Tami


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

John,

Congrats on your 3000th! Way to go!

Keep up the good work.









Mark


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Snuck up on me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Riiiiiiiight. Glad you are here.

Randy


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Keep up the good work truck driver volunteer firefighter john.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Holey, Smoley!







Very impressive!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Keep it up John, you will be past me in no time.

Tim


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Way to go John! I know there is always going to be something good to read when I see you've posted something.

Now...if you would ya just slow down a bit, cause I'm never going to be able to catch you at this rate...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Keep it up John, you will be past me in no time.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]101066[/snapback]​


YOU WILL ALL BE PAST ME IN NO TIME!









At least the 'blabber-mouth' heat is off me now!









Good work John-boy! action I see you made 3,000 post in about 1 year!

OMG!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

He's from Jersey - what did you guys expect? He never shuts up. Congrats John. Now, shut up.

Scott


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

John

Congrats on your 3000th Posts. Your are the 1st to reach this mark from the Class of 05

Avg Posts per day - an impressive 7.5!!!!!!

Keep them coming.

Thor


----------



## Karma (Nov 13, 2005)

Thank goodness for experts like you -- don't stop now...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Snuck up on me
> ...


Actually, the last I had glanced at my count was 2900, I just enjoy the forum and let the count fall where it may











Moosegut said:


> He's from Jersey - what did you guys expect? He never shuts up. Congrats John. Now, shut up.
> 
> Scott
> [snapback]101494[/snapback]​


Good thing I know this is jucularity







Hey I am a stay at home Dad (Mr Mom) so for me to check and read several times a day is soooo easy.

Thanks for the kind (some of them







) comments

John


----------

